
Ask HN: Which docker image do you use for Ruby? - xstartup
I am wondering what&#x27;s the recommended Docker image for Ruby, alpine or debian one? Does it make sense to always stay one version behind the latest available ruby version?
======
arkokoley
Ruby2.4-alpine

What I feel is one should stick to a proven ruby version rather than keep
updating to the latest release always. I tend to stick to whatever ruby
version I started the project till I find things breaking due to non-backward-
compatibility.

